# Pike



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Where are some good places to catch Pike in Ohio? And what are some good lures to use?When I fished for them on lake of the woods in Minnesota, we just used spoons 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Most tributaries in Ohio in the north part of the state will have pike. You have to get out and search.. Most pike I have caught are when I have been targeting bass.. spinnerbaits, chatterbaits, jerkbaits, jigs, etc.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Cuyahoga river is loaded with them.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

USually the grassy parts of the river hold pike.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

East Harbor and Mosquito.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

All of the tributaries along lake erie have pike, some more than others. You have to target them to find them.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Juggerman,

If you like to fish rivers, then try the Cuyahoga or the Tuscarawas; both are have good numbers of pike along with good sized fish. While it's not like fishing a Canadian fly-in fishing lake, you can still get into fish up to 30" on a regular basis once you figure out the patterns. Fish up to 36" can still be had now and again, and there is an outside chance of getting into a pike up to 40". The state record pike 45", 22.8 lbs pike was caught in McKarns Lake in NW Ohio. I know of at least one bigger one caught out of the Tuscarawas, and I've heard of several over 45" coming out of the Cuyahoga.

If you prefer lake fishing, Mosquito Lake & West Branch Reservoir would be my suggestion.

Spoons will catch pike just fine in Ohio. My personal favorite is the Williams Wabler W70 in solid gold color. Another sure-fire bait for Ohio pike is a Rapala husky jerk HJ14 in blue and silver. The above suggestion for just fishing a bass spinnerbait is also rock solid; pike love these and they are relatively snag free which is helpful when fishing around log jams which are great river spots for pike.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Never fished for pike. Is a leader needed due to their teeth? What pound test is recommended?


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I personally always use a leader. A titanium leader in 30# ~ 50# strength and 8" ~ 10" length is ideal. For line, I like to use 30# Power Pro when river fishing as you tend to get a lot of snags, and 30# line will pull up most of them. My baitcasters are normally rigged with 80#. This is overkill for pike, but I use the same gear for musky fishing and the pike don't seem to mind the heavy line.

There are some very good local pike fisherman that I know that do not use a leader and believe that this gives them better results when fishing a bait like the Rapala Husky Jerk. This is because the leader throws off the weight of the lure and pulls the nose down.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Was listening to a podcast the other day featuring a Pike guide out of Connecticut. Said he uses 80 fluorocarbon. I had 80 get bit off so Im all steel now.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

First fish Ohio of 2019.. right around 33".. released to make someone else's day down the road..


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

For pike fishing in Ohio... all you need is 20-30# surflon leaders.. they are steel leaders coated with nylon... I make my own..


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

this stuff works.. I like crimps better than knots... had knots fail..


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I caught pike 10 minutes from Hoover, caught 2 today.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Very important!! If you are targeting pike in Ohio, be prepared! Carry jaw spreaders, pliers, proper wire leaders and remember to catch and release!! Pike are rare in Ohio with literally no protection or possession limits...


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

2nd fish ohio pike of 2019... woo wooo.. aggressive lures are working friends.. another 33" or so.


----------

